# IDS Drift Challenge in Hockenheim



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

Olli, myself and a bunch of other crazy guys had quite some fun going sidewas in Hockenheim.

It was a cool weekend with sun and heavy rain.

The track was not si much of a challenge, however the concrete wall was a bit dangerous.

The goal was, to get as close as possible to the tires after the long left turn and then get as close to the concrete wall as possible. 
So a few drifters left their marks on the wall.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXYeLzvwGkI&feature=share









By markusm3 at 2011-05-28









By markusm3 at 2011-05-28









By markusm3 at 2011-05-28









By markusm3 at 2011-05-28









By markusm3 at 2011-05-28


----------

